# 10 English Coonhound puppies:D



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

These pups have Michigan Swamp Rooster, some Hard Times and Wilcox in their bloodlines


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

all very good english blood congrats


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

OH, if I only was fixed to own a couple good hounds... enjoy them little 'uns!!!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Should make some good hounds. Over the years I have hunted several of all the blood in those pups.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thank you! They all look great today and the momma is doing great with them.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Any updated photos?


----------

